# !! Pen Display UC-Logic - Artisul D13/10 (model SP1003)

## shortyno1

Liebe Linuxer,

ich brauche ein sehr gutes Pen Display das auf gentoo läuft. Hat jemand Erfahrungen die er mit mir austauschen könnte?

Ich habe das UC-Logic - Artisul D13/10 (model SP1003) im Blick, könnte das mit kernel evtl. patches und xf86-input treiber laufen? Was muss man noch laden damit es erkannt wird?  Wie wird xorg angepasst. Ich bevorzuge Gimp. Ich benutze KDE. HDMI vorhanden. Weiss aber nicht ob der mit dem intelchip oder mit der geforce verbunden ist (optimus), das kriegt man ja aber schnell raus, und kann man eventuell sogar switchen. 

Vergleichbare Wacoms sind mir zu teuer. Der Support von Artisul konnte mir da nicht weiterhelfen.

soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe gibt es für hid-uclogic lange keine entwicklung mehr ...

huion GT-190 wäre auch interessant .... digimend kenne ich ... aber über die einrichtung nichts ...

BITTE MELDET EUCH!

Grüße

----------

## artbody

Dem Thema kann ich mich grad anschließen, allerdings mit einem UGEE M1000L

digimend-driver installiert

```
cd ../digimend-kernel-drivers-master/

make

make install

reboot

```

Ok driver scheint zu funktionieren, in Gimp läßt sich Graustufen benutzen ...

```
 cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=5543 Product=0081 Version=0111

N: Name="UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:16.0-3/input2

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.2/0003:5543:0081.0004/input/input18

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd event2 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff9f207ac14057ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=5543 Product=0081 Version=0111

N: Name="UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:16.0-3/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.0/0003:5543:0081.0002/input/input19

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=1b

B: KEY=1c01 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=1000003

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=5543 Product=0081 Version=0111

N: Name="UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:16.0-3/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.1/0003:5543:0081.0003/input/input20

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=17

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=5543 Product=0081 Version=0111

N: Name="UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:16.0-3/input2

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.2/0003:5543:0081.0004/input/input21

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event18 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=1f

B: KEY=3007f 0 0 483ffff17aff32d bf54444600000000 1 130f938b17c000 677bfad9415fed 9ed68000004400 10000002

B: REL=40

B: ABS=100000000

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=5543 Product=0081 Version=0111

N: Name="UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:16.0-3/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.0/0003:5543:0081.0002/input/input22

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event19 js0 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=1b

B: KEY=800 1ff 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=10000000003

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=5543 Product=0081 Version=0111

N: Name="UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:16.0-3/input2

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.2/0003:5543:0081.0004/input/input23

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event20 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=13

B: KEY=c000 10000000000000 0

B: MSC=10

```

Allerdings das mit den Sondertasten usw scheint hier extra Konfigurationsbedarf zu haben.

Zumindest unter Enlightenment.

Gimp erkennt verschiedene Dinge

CorePointer, Consumer Control, Mouse, Pen , Pad;

Dabei hat Pen ... die Graustufen und xy Achse

Consumer Control hat irre viele Tasten ... aber hier fehlt mir noch der Plan wie man die configuriert.

```
xmodmap -pp

There are 13 pointer buttons defined.

    Physical        Button

     Button          Code

        1              1

        2              2

        3              3

        4              4

        5              5

        6              6

        7              7

        8              8

        9              9

       10             10

       11             11

       12             12

       13             13

 

```

das sind 8 vom UGEE und 5 von der Maus (3 tasten + Rad), soweit richtig.

 xev:

```
 xev

ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25575592, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x110, button 1, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25583602, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 2, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25583798, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x210, button 2, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25586080, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 3, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25586298, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x410, button 3, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25587376, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 8, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25587594, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 8, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25588594, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 9, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25588790, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 9, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25590022, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 10, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25590194, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 10, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25591502, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 11, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25591680, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 11, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25592782, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 12, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    root 0x295, subw 0x0, time 25592956, (53,117), root:(1656,1134),

    state 0x10, button 12, same_screen YES

```

sind die 8 Tasten vom Tablett

noch der Teil aus der Xorg.0.log

```

[    31.282] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    31.296] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    31.324] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.324]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.10.3

[    31.324]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    31.324]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    31.324] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    31.324] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    31.324] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    31.324] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    31.324] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    31.324] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.324] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6/event6"

[    31.324] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    31.324] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.324] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    31.361] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event5)

[    31.361] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.361] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    31.361] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    31.361] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    31.361] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    31.361] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    31.361] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    31.361] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.361] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input5/event5"

[    31.361] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    31.361] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.361] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    31.361] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event16)

[    31.361] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.361] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.361] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event17)

[    31.361] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.361] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.362] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event1)

[    31.362] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    31.362] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB Optical Mouse'

[    31.362] (**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    31.362] (**) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    31.420] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x192f Product 0x916

[    31.420] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    31.420] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    31.420] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    31.420] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    31.420] (II) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    31.420] (II) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    31.420] (**) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    31.420] (**) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    31.420] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb8/8-5/8-5:1.0/0003:192F:0916.0001/input/input1/event1"

[    31.420] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[    31.420] (II) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    31.420] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    31.420] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    31.420] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    31.420] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    31.420] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    31.420] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.420] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.421] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line (/dev/input/event10)

[    31.421] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.421] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.421] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Front (/dev/input/event11)

[    31.421] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.421] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.421] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event12)

[    31.421] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.421] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.421] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event13)

[    31.421] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.421] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.421] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Side (/dev/input/event14)

[    31.422] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.422] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.422] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Headphone (/dev/input/event15)

[    31.422] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.422] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.422] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Mic (/dev/input/event8)

[    31.422] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.422] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.422] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Rear Mic (/dev/input/event9)

[    31.422] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.422] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.422] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen (/dev/input/event3)

[    31.423] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[    31.423] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen'

[    31.423] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: always reports core events

[    31.423] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    31.480] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: Vendor 0x5543 Product 0x81

[    31.480] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: Found absolute axes

[    31.480] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: Found x and y absolute axes

[    31.480] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: Found absolute tablet.

[    31.480] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: Configuring as tablet

[    31.480] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    31.480] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    31.480] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.0/0003:5543:0081.0002/input/input19/event3"

[    31.480] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen" (type: TABLET, id 9)

[    31.480] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: initialized for absolute axes.

[    31.480] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    31.480] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    31.480] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    31.480] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    31.480] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pen (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    31.480] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.480] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.481] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad (/dev/input/event19)

[    31.481] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[    31.481] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad'

[    31.481] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: always reports core events

[    31.481] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: Device: "/dev/input/event19"

[    31.481] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: Vendor 0x5543 Product 0x81

[    31.481] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: Found 13 mouse buttons

[    31.481] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: Found absolute axes

[    31.481] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: Found x and y absolute axes

[    31.481] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: Found absolute tablet.

[    31.481] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: Configuring as tablet

[    31.481] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    31.481] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    31.481] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.0/0003:5543:0081.0002/input/input22/event19"

[    31.481] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad" (type: TABLET, id 10)

[    31.481] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: initialized for absolute axes.

[    31.481] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    31.481] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    31.481] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    31.481] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    31.481] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Pad (/dev/input/js0)

[    31.481] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.481] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.482] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[    31.482] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    31.482] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse'

[    31.482] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: always reports core events

[    31.482] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    31.540] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Vendor 0x5543 Product 0x81

[    31.540] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    31.540] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    31.540] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Found relative axes

[    31.540] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    31.540] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    31.540] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    31.540] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    31.540] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    31.540] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.1/0003:5543:0081.0003/input/input20/event4"

[    31.540] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    31.540] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    31.540] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    31.540] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    31.540] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    31.540] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    31.540] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Mouse (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    31.540] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.540] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    31.541] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    31.541] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.541] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    31.541] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard'

[    31.541] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard: always reports core events

[    31.541] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    31.541] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard: Vendor 0x5543 Product 0x81

[    31.541] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard: Found keys

[    31.541] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.541] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.2/0003:5543:0081.0004/input/input18/event2"

[    31.541] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    31.541] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.541] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    31.541] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control (/dev/input/event18)

[    31.541] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.541] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    31.541] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control'

[    31.542] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: always reports core events

[    31.542] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Device: "/dev/input/event18"

[    31.542] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Vendor 0x5543 Product 0x81

[    31.542] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    31.542] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    31.542] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Found relative axes

[    31.542] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[    31.542] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Found absolute axes

[    31.542] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[    31.542] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Found keys

[    31.542] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Configuring as mouse

[    31.542] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.542] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: Adding scrollwheel support

[    31.542] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    31.542] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    31.542] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.2/0003:5543:0081.0004/input/input21/event18"

[    31.542] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[    31.542] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.542] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    31.542] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: initialized for relative axes.

[    31.542] (WW) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: ignoring absolute axes.

[    31.542] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    31.542] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    31.542] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    31.542] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    31.542] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control (/dev/input/event20)

[    31.542] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.542] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    31.542] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control'

[    31.542] (**) UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control: always reports core events

[    31.542] (**) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control: Device: "/dev/input/event20"

[    31.542] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control: Vendor 0x5543 Product 0x81

[    31.542] (--) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control: Found keys

[    31.542] (II) evdev: UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.542] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.2/0003:5543:0081.0004/input/input23/event20"

[    31.542] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UC-LOGIC ugee-1000L System Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[    31.542] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.542] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    31.543] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    31.543] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.543] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    31.543] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    31.543] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    31.543] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    31.543] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    31.543] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    31.543] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.543] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0/event0"

[    31.543] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 15)

[    31.543] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.543] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    31.543] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event7)

[    31.543] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.543] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

```

also fehlt es nun nur noch an der Zuweisung unter evdev

vieleicht hat ja jemand noch ein paar Tips

----------

## shortyno1

xinput, xf86-input-libinput, xf86-input-evdev?

also ich habe mich für das huion gt190 entschieden, hat zwar kein fullhd aber dafür nen größeren screen (fast 19") und habe noch ordentlich rabatt bekommen. das zubehör ist auch ganz nett, zwei pens, 10 ausstauschbare spitzen, handschuh, stifthalter, standfuss (vesa) ... im lieferumfang war leider nur vga kabel dabei - aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm - ist ja schnell besorgt son hdmi (dann 1440x900). express keys fehlen, kann ich aber mit leben. auch die druckstufen funktionieren: 

Alles läuft tadellos ohne grossartig etwas zu modifizieren.  :Razz:   digimend reicht wohl völlig aus. für details zum einrichten kann mich jeder anschreiben. ( https://www.linuxweb.net/index.php?id=huiongt190&active=11 mein artikel zur einrichtung (en)) ich steh auch in kontakt mit den devs von digimend. 

 kann auch sein das ich vergessen habe etwas zu erwähnen, da mein system schon recht gut ausgerüstet war ... 

ich habe noch ne schutzfolie draufgemacht, obwohl der screen meiner Meinung nach nicht so anfällig aussieht für kratzereien. naja, ist ja auch noch fast neu.

krita macht spass!

----------

